# Time Trax, Others Submit Arguments for Grokster



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Time Trax Technologies, best-known for its controversial digital technology that records satellite radio broadcasts from Sirius and XM, submitted an Amicus brief to the U.S. Supreme Court along with several other technology companies and the Electronic Frontier Foundation in support of Grokster. 
The company said its brief argues that tightening copyright infringement requirements on emerging technology will greatly deter growth and competition. Time Trax and the other participating companies said in the brief that technology innovation is important to economic growth and the legal uncertainty of MGM's petition would stifle innovation as companies may move slowly due to litigation fears.

The brief also proposed that the foundation of MGM's claims regarding potential copyright infringement by users of these technologies is extremely difficult to assess.

The Supreme Court is hearing the case, Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer vs. Grokster, described as an intellectual property case that could establish a determination concerning copying files from the Internet.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

